# Dingoo A330 Review Unit?



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2010)

Dear ShopTemp Team,

As you may know, I am the host of the Homebrewcast (http://homebrewcast.net). I'll be bringing it back for a third season this summer and I have been looking in to some new platforms to cover. With the DS homebrew scene dwindling away and the same thing happening to the PSP scene, there has been a lack of things to discuss as of late. I am looking to add the Dingoo to the repertoire of devices we will cover along with Windows Mobile, Nintendo DS, PSP, and maybe Wii. I would like to review the Dingoo and in turn have ShopTemp as the top store we recommend on the Homebrewcast. I am wondering if it would be possible for us to get a review unit of the newly announced Dingoo A330 to review and use for the show as soon as it is available. I am looking forward to your reply.

Regards, 

Max Fierke (TeenDev)
http://homebrewcast.net
http://maxfierke.com
http://teendev.org

P.S. As a bonus, I can even do a review for GBAtemp.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 1, 2010)

Necrobump, I know.
This isn't the best place to post this. I doubt the Shoptemp team will see this. GBAtemp isn't directly involved with ShopTemp apart from the advertising partnership and a few other things. You would probably get a response by using the ShopTemp 'Support' feature and contacting them, instead

Or did you already figure this all out?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 1, 2010)

Shoptemp themselves list professional reviews on their website, I'm sure they would be happy to send you a review unit in exchange for a review.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

I already talked to ShopTemp. They said they had a limited number of Dingoo A330 units they could send out and that they would send them to other major sites. "Yours may be on that list" is what they told me. That was a few months ago.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 2, 2010)

I guess that's a "no" then


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 2, 2010)

What an astoundingly pointless necro bump. 

Here is a dingoo A330 review for ya.

Beat that.

Thread closed.


----------

